# 2022 X3 - Is leather out?



## Tjacks28 (Feb 6, 2021)

Planning to order a new 2022 X3 M40i, and doing as much research as I can I came across this Car and Driver article that seems to suggest - since it already comes with "SensaTec" that perhaps that is now the only option - which would push me to doing my best to get my hands on the 2021 instead. Are there any dealers here who can confirm whether Leather is still an option on the 2022?

Car & Driver - 2022 BMW X3 and X4 Get Appearance Upgrades, Bigger Grilles


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Tjacks28 said:


> Planning to order a new 2022 X3 M40i, and doing as much research as I can I came across this Car and Driver article that seems to suggest - since it already comes with "SensaTec" that perhaps that is now the only option - which would push me to doing my best to get my hands on the 2021 instead. Are there any dealers here who can confirm whether Leather is still an option on the 2022?
> 
> Car & Driver - 2022 BMW X3 and X4 Get Appearance Upgrades, Bigger Grilles


I am not a dealer and can't answer your question BUT IMHO the Sensatec is better than the Dakota or the Vernasca. Now, if you are able to upgrade to Nappa or Merino, that is a different matter (and that is why I am driving a 5 series instead of a 3 series...I wanted the Nappa).


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I must agree. The old sensatec was eh…but the new sensatec is really nice. I actually chose it over leather. The sensatec feels softer to me and I am more comfortable in the seat. I feel it has more “give” and “marshmallow-ness”.
As to how it will hold up and stand the rest of time is unknown but I’d say go sit in one before you rule it out.
To answer you question directly, I too don’t know


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Me, three. 

The lower-grade leathers (Vernasca, Dakota, Nevada) have sort of a vinyl coating on them. So, they're not much better than vinyl (SensaTec). In the G20 3 Series sedans, they've replaced SensaTec with "perforated SensaTec" for 2022. That would probably swing me more toward getting the perforated SensaTec rather than non-perforated Vernasca leatehr, and saving $1400 to boot. 

SensaTec has always been the base seating material on the G01 X3's. Vernasca leather has been an option. I think the X3M's offer the better Nappa or Merino leather. My 535i has Merino, and it's veruh niiiice. 

Frau Putzer's 2018 X3 30i has perforated Vrenasca leather with ventilated seats. The vent'ed seats are much more effective than the ones in my F10 2014 535i.

A Google search of "2022 BMW G01 X3 price guide" came back with nothing. So, it's likely they're not out yet. There are shortages of a lot of parts on BMW's lately (H-K audio systems, air suspension, foot-wave trunk openers, etc.) , but I haven't heard that leather seat covers are among them.


----------



## Tjacks28 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you, all for the reply. It is the seemingly “marshmallo-ness” look, even, that had me turned off by it. I also prefer the cognac color over the beige and black. But maybe I will go sit in one before deciding. 

I’m wanting to custom order, so I’ve got time…but I am hoping to get what I want, including H-K audio, and wireless charging…I guess the semiconductor shortage is really affecting them, too. This will be my first BMW, and for what they cost, I don’t want to settle. I do wish I could afford the M…tho that might be a bit more horsepower than I should be driving. I’ve got a bit of a led foot. 🤣


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Tjacks28 said:


> Thank you, all for the reply. It is the seemingly “marshmallo-ness” look, even, that had me turned off by it. I also prefer the cognac color over the beige and black. But maybe I will go sit in one before deciding.
> 
> I’m wanting to custom order, so I’ve got time…but I am hoping to get what I want, including H-K audio, and wireless charging…I guess the semiconductor shortage is really affecting them, too. This will be my first BMW, and for what they cost, I don’t want to settle. I do wish I could afford the M…tho that might be a bit more horsepower than I should be driving. I’ve got a bit of a led foot. 🤣


If you are able to wait for another year, the shortage will likely have eased and you will be able to order a car exactly as you want (well...exactly to the extent that BMW offers options you want on the model you want).


----------



## Tjacks28 (Feb 6, 2021)

SteveinArizona said:


> If you are able to wait for another year, the shortage will likely have eased and you will be able to order a car exactly as you want (well...exactly to the extent that BMW offers options you want on the model you want).


I was able to find a 2021 model year that checked all of the must-have boxes and most of the nice-to-have boxes. The deal is signed, and now I wait for delivery. It’s out of state, so the dealer is working to get it transported. If this one had not panned out, I certainly would have waited a year…but I do like the look of the 2021 over the 2022.

2021 X3 M40i
Carbon Black Metallic
Cognac Vernasca
Extended Shadowline Trim
Executive Package
Driving Assistance Pro
Wireless Charging


----------



## Tjacks28 (Feb 6, 2021)

Picked her up today! I love her!


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

looks very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Jax Capone (11 mo ago)

Tjacks28 said:


> Planning to order a new 2022 X3 M40i, and doing as much research as I can I came across this Car and Driver article that seems to suggest - since it already comes with "SensaTec" that perhaps that is now the only option - which would push me to doing my best to get my hands on the 2021 instead. Are there any dealers here who can confirm whether Leather is still an option on the 2022?
> 
> Car & Driver - 2022 BMW X3 and X4 Get Appearance Upgrades, Bigger Grilles


I ordered one and leather was available, I didn't get it but it was definitely available.


----------

